# Screwing TGV onto the ledge and brace



## johnfarris (15 May 2018)

When putting TGV onto a frame ledge and brace gate does it get screwed on to the ledge and brace as well as nailing? 

Any help greatly apreciated

John


----------



## Doug71 (15 May 2018)

Depends on the job but normally either screws or nails, if you do nail I think the odd tactically placed screw can help keep things together though. Its a good idea to fill the nail holes or plug the screws, sometimes you get patches of rot round the nails/fixings as this is often where water gets in.


----------



## Mike Jordan (19 May 2018)

It's common practise to screw through the ends of the ledges and nail the rest of the boards. This is important in outward opening doors to prevent the edge boards from being loosened as the door is repeatedly slammed shut.


----------



## Mike Jordan (19 May 2018)

Confused or what! I failed to see that you were referring to a framed ledged and braced door. My remarks are only applicable to a ledged and braced door. The traditional outhouse door.


----------



## deema (19 May 2018)

Normally they are only nailed. The nails are clenched, which is a double bend on the pointy end of the nail. Nail so that about 1/2” pokes through, bend the tang over by 90 degrees. Hammer the nail fully home that should push it out about another 1/2”. Bend over the tang again and hammer flat. The nail now cannot be pulled out no matter how many times the door is slammed shut.


----------

